# Dropped off Monday, Scheduled for Manon on Sept 16th



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Seems quick to already have the ship booked. I hope it makes it. Has anyone had issues with the car not making the scheduled ship? Anyone else booked on this ship?

Origin Port Departure Destination port Arrival Vessel Voyage Transit (Days) 

BREMERHAVEN 16/09/2010 NEW YORK, NY 29/09/2010 MANON CA037-MAN 13

Last picture at Harms. There were a lot of cars there, almost no spaces left.


----------



## northeast22 (Jun 9, 2009)

We dropped off this past saturday (9/4) at Loginout in Munich. There were about 25 cars there already that were being shipped out. But the girl in the office couldn't tell me what ship or when it would leave. How did you find out about a shipt/arrival date?

Thanks!!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

You can get the status here:
https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/Edts/audi/Default.aspx


----------



## sivert (Jun 11, 2010)

*Mine should be on the same boat.*

Here's the tracking for the ship:
http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=SIWN

It is supposed to be in NEWARK on 29-Sep-2010. I'm doing PCD... wonder when it will be there...

Also, I think I might have left a tiny usb drive in the clove box usb port (a failed attempt to put in NAV info). I suppose they'll throw that away.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

sivert said:


> Also, I think I might have left a tiny usb drive in the clove box usb port (a failed attempt to put in NAV info). I suppose they'll throw that away.


I brought one with me, but when we went over the car the import option wasn't there, so I never put it in. I hope it wasn't an expensive one...


----------



## Grand Tour (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm on the Manon as well. Dropped off last Tuesday in Amsterdam -- well, really in the middle of nowhere outside Amsterdam. Now I'm just keeping an eye on those hurricanes in the Atlantic.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

According to the Manon's current position, it better get a move on if it expects to be loaded and leave Bremerhaven on the 16th.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Grand Tour said:


> I'm on the Manon as well. Dropped off last Tuesday in Amsterdam -- well, really in the middle of nowhere outside Amsterdam. Now I'm just keeping an eye on those hurricanes in the Atlantic.


Yikes, three of them to watch!
http://www.weather.com/newscenter/hurricanecentral/update/index.html


----------



## Grand Tour (Jul 16, 2010)

BMW Power said:


> According to the Manon's current position, it better get a move on if it expects to be loaded and leave Bremerhaven on the 16th.


Strange. When I pulled up the link, there were two series of dots. One to the south in the English Channel, and another up around Denmark and the Baltic Sea. I can only assume that the Manon is the southern set of points.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Grand Tour said:


> Strange. When I pulled up the link, there were two series of dots. One to the south in the English Channel, and another up around Denmark and the Baltic Sea. I can only assume that the Manon is the southern set of points.


If you limit the time frame to the last 10 hours it shows as being in Denmark.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks like it is on it's way to Bremerhaven.


----------



## Grand Tour (Jul 16, 2010)

According to www.marinetraffic.com the Manon is in Bremerhaven. And by the way, this is what she looks like:


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Grand Tour said:


> According to www.marinetraffic.com the Manon is in Bremerhaven. And by the way, this is what she looks like:
> View attachment 246244


Cool, that status update was from 1am on the 14th, so it must have made port. I don't have my vin with me, what does your car show as a status?


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Alright, loaded on vessel at 16:21 today.


----------



## sivert (Jun 11, 2010)

Where are you seeing that your car is loaded?


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I entered the vin as the cargo ID in the W&W site listed in the wiki. The ship is under way as well.


----------



## northeast22 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well you've all got company. I'm on the Manon too! I had no idea you can keep track of the car once its loaded.


----------



## sivert (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks!

BTW, there is also a "Manon" that is a Norwegian fishing trawler. I followed that guy for a while as he wandered around the North sea, probably in the area of Azkaban. I was getting a little worried.

Here's the one we're interested in:
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...i=265492000&centerx=2.808962&centery=51.59015
Going by England now.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

sivert said:


> Thanks!
> 
> BTW, there is also a "Manon" that is a Norwegian fishing trawler. I followed that guy for a while as he wandered around the North sea, probably in the area of Azkaban. I was getting a little worried.
> 
> ...


Cool, yes, I saw the fishing boat too. Funny. Next stop is Belgium.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Just left Belgium, on it's way to England now.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

northeast22 said:


> Here is a picture of what I have been waiting and waiting for....


Your garage looks like the Welt. ;-)


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Closing the loop on this thread, got my car today, a day over 7 weeks since drop off. My 335i was due back at the end of the week!


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

BMW Power said:


> Closing the loop on this thread, got my car today, a day over 7 weeks since drop off. My 335i was due back at the end of the week!


Finally, congratulations! 

Do you know why it took 25 days after it reached port? If that's the new norm, then I will not see my 335d until Nov 15th.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks! 

No one told me why it took so long. They didn't fix the small chip in the hood either. The dealer is getting me some touch up paint.


----------

